# Charley's 2nd Haircut!



## Charley'sMom (Jun 16, 2011)

I can't believe how grown up he looks but he's still very goofy...


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

He's gorgeous! That cut really suits him.


----------



## Charley'sMom (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks so much. I appreciate that! I like short ears, much to my groomer's chagrin


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, he looks so handsome in that German clip! Love it!!


----------



## lauren&sophie (Jul 1, 2011)

oh my gosh! he is just soooo cute! and I love love love the cut! I think I'll bring a picture of him to get Sophie groomed like that the next time  My boyfriend likes her to have a fluffy face but I can't wait till her next groom so she can get it cut shorter like that  

Do you groom him? Or did you get it done? Just wondering what I would tell my groomer to get this type of cut!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I love male dogs in that clip! He is gorgeous!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

What a handsome guy! He does look very grown up in that trim, but he still has that puppy face. Love the German on the boys. He looks great.


----------



## Charley'sMom (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks to everyone!!! Who doesn't want to hear those wonderful compliments???

@ Lauren & Sophie. To answer your question, no I did not trim him myself. Wish I could. This haircut has evolved (see picture below). I have used this groomer for many years for my beloved Henri. I remember the first time I requested that he be short all over and very short ears, she looked at me with such disappointment. Poodles have such wonderful ears that when short. They just sort of flap in the wind and they are so expressive with them. I see that someone has referred to it as the German cut but I think it is less severe. I have more photos of this haircut if you look at the Album entitled Charley's second haircut. 

:cute:


----------



## Charley'sMom (Jun 16, 2011)

Again to Lauren and Sophie,
You mentioned that your boyfriend likes a fluffy face. It sounds like you are a fairly new Poodle parent. The thing is, with Poodles, the hair always grows!! I love that they go from this perfect groom to looking like little woolie bears.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Henri was very handsome! I, too, like the pup's trim -- he is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Charley'sMom (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you Liljaker. Henri was with me for just short of 15 years. I had to let go of him this March. I sort of think he was that unbelievable once in a lifetime companion for me. I miss him so very much....


----------



## Charley'sMom (Jun 16, 2011)

.....


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh what a beautiful dog!!!! he is gorgeous!


----------



## Charley'sMom (Jun 16, 2011)

Pamela. Thank you so much! Who doesn't love to hear that. Yours looks pretty handsome/pretty too. More pictures!


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, he is beautiful and I love the cut!!!


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh he is so gorgeous, and he carries that trim beautifully. I give my guys that trim early in the Spring every year too, then grow them out over the summer. I really like the short ears too, I've had Raven in them for years, and Callie just this Summer for the first time.


----------



## Charley'sMom (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm so looking forward telling Maura (his groomer) the wonderful feedback he's gotten. She is fantastic and listens to what I want; even though she would rather be giving him a much showier trim. I just love the way those sweet soft ears feel and look.


----------

